# What are your thoughts?



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

Hey Guys,

I was just wondering on what your thoughts were as to the 350c.i. Chev conversion for a 280ZX?

I have a 280zx and I live in Australia, I would prefer the L28et but I have not been able to find one.

So as an alterantive I was looking at a Chev, I found one in a local parts magazine from a Corvette, it makes 430hp, so I thought that this would be a nice upgrade for my car.
If you have any other ideas i would appreciate info

Thanks for your time


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

They can make loads of power and are an "easy" power maker (easy to make power not so easy to get it in the car).
I would stick with the L28 for now and then keep looking for a turbo engine. It will be a much easier swap.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

But a V8 in a old school Z would be sweet- it could be a total sleeper!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> But a V8 in a old school Z would be sweet- it could be a total sleeper!


I've already had this discussion on another board. I don't like the V8 swaps because to me it ruins the Zs image , makes it a bit redneckish. Hicks and ******** will weld a V8 into anything , and I just don't approve of doing such a thing to a classic Japanese sports car. Not to mention it weighs down the front , ruining its track capabilities and making a simple dragster out of an otherwise great track car. I'd stick with trying to find an L28 , a VG30 , or even an RB engine , which should be fairly common in Australia. Keep it Nissan , that's my general rule.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Thats my opinion too, but I still think a V-8 would sound cool in a Z- youd scare the hell out of some dipshit in an Integra


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Thats my opinion too, but I still think a V-8 would sound cool in a Z- youd scare the hell out of some dipshit in an Integra


My Z31 can do that anyway.  
Seriously , with no exhaust system my Z sounds like a big block idling , and the turbo whines even just off idle. None of the local ricers will race me now , especially not since I took down their leader about 4 nights ago , he had a Civic with a B16 swap with a T?? turbo at 7 psi ( I saw the turbo , so I know he wasn't BSing) and in his own words , I took him to school.


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

Yeah, I guess it would turn it into a ******* car a bit.
What would you say about a nissan V8 eh?

Yeah you are right [email protected] the RB series engines are very common down here, just about ant good wreckers has atleast one. I was thinking the RB25DET would look good in the engine bay, but I would prefer an L28et. Do any of you know what the shipping rates would be to ship one from over there in the US? as I have seen a fair few advitised for sale at a reasonable price and I am interested.

On another note, Do any of you know anything about the Microtech MT-8? There is one for sale that has barely been used and I am interested.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

nissan_280zx said:


> Yeah, I guess it would turn it into a ******* car a bit.
> What would you say about a nissan V8 eh?
> 
> Yeah you are right [email protected] the RB series engines are very common down here, just about ant good wreckers has atleast one. I was thinking the RB25DET would look good in the engine bay, but I would prefer an L28et. Do any of you know what the shipping rates would be to ship one from over there in the US? as I have seen a fair few advitised for sale at a reasonable price and I am interested.
> ...


Shipping seems to be about $700-$1000 from Japan , for a full front clip , so from Australia might not be too much different. It also seems that since the R32 is now legal in Canada , We should see a supply of cheaper RB engines crop up from there soon. I've already heard tales of a $3000(CAN) RB25 swap that was done professionally , no less , but I'm not sure if I beleive it or not.

And a Nissan V8? Sure , why not. As long as it's a Nissan engine , I don't mind. I suppose I'm a bit of a snobby purist when it comes to that.


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Shipping seems to be about $700-$1000 from Japan , for a full front clip , so from Australia might not be too much different. It also seems that since the R32 is now legal in Canada , We should see a supply of cheaper RB engines crop up from there soon. I've already heard tales of a $3000(CAN) RB25 swap that was done professionally , no less , but I'm not sure if I beleive it or not.
> 
> And a Nissan V8? Sure , why not. As long as it's a Nissan engine , I don't mind. I suppose I'm a bit of a snobby purist when it comes to that.


Yeah, down here in OZ we have heaps of the RB series, the RB20 is not a bad motor, but the '25 is much better and can make more power cheaper, atleast down here anyway. Maybe because of all the aftermarket parts availible for nissans down here.

I am the same when it comes to powering a car by the same manufacuter, but I was just toying with the idea as i wait for some more money.

The other option it to fix up the L28. I was thinking a 0.6mm head gasket, shave the block and head to get a proper seal and up the c/r, and then look at a cam, etc.


----------

